
Patreon’s Silence Is Destroying Their Two Greatest Successes - invisiblesky
http://www.comicsbeat.com/patreons-silence-is-destroying-their-two-greatest-successes/
======
TillE
> Patreon is methodically trying to burn that payment aggregation to the
> ground and call it a feature.

Patreon is one of the few places where it actually makes sense to give
$1-2/month such that it's not all eaten up by fees. This is one of their most
important features, and it's baffling that they don't seem to understand it.

The impact is already clear, and that's without any major creators jumping
ship yet:

[https://graphtreon.com/patreon-stats](https://graphtreon.com/patreon-stats)

If they're absolutely dead set on this decision (for scary legal reasons, I
guess?), the only useful compromise I can think of would be to allow an annual
pledge; let me transfer $12 or $24 at once.

